# Gorilla (KASR) bombs me with ...... Illeagal Drugs ?!!?



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

You heared it. We now have a little insight as to what makes the mad boobie biter bombing bastage, so craaaazyyyyyy.

It's the drugs. More specifically .... Cocain, Jack !!!! ..... Oh well ... at least he shares well with others.










Then I see that, after he tries to drug me up, I revieved this ...

I really wonder about this particular gorilla .... and the fact that he knows where I live, has me a bit ... well .... on edge ! One can only imagine the motives behind this assault.....oh, that's right .... It's because I stuck some gerbils up his crawl.

Aaron (KASR) has outdone himself once again with a helluva bomb .... just look at this carnage !!

I can be quite greatfull that the wire had come undone in the shipping process, or I'd be burnt white toast.

(continued next post)


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I collected comics in my youth & he saw fit to add to that collection with a first issue copy of Classic X-Men.










Some nice candies (a KASR signature trademark) and a movie that I'll watch this weekend.

A sampler selection of great cigars ...

and ... I had ran out of one of my absolute favorite series of sticks ... Ashton VSGs .... NOT ANYMORE !!!!

Thanks my brother .... you have truely brought a smile to my face. I hadn't laughed that hard in a year, when I saw the "cocain" .... and then laughed harder when I saw the "Best Friends" picture ...... You are at the bottom of a small list of retaliation prospects, so watch out, brother !!!!!


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Wow nice signature bomb. KASR really should trademark his style. Awesome hit.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice Hit there .

That is one all around hit there. Nice one KASR !


----------



## BigBasMan (Aug 22, 2006)

What's even crazier about that bomb is that the Cocaine energy drink is being taken off the market. One guess why...

Awesome bomb!!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Great hit Aaron! That Cocaine has been pulled from the shelves here...


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Best Friends 4-EVARRRRR!!! LOL!!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Great hit there Aaron. looks like bomb did not go boooom. Glad Erratum is still with us to enjoy his loot !


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Aaron you are a nut :r very nice well rounded hit :tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

68TriShield said:


> Great hit Aaron! That Cocaine has been pulled from the shelves here...


That's what I had heared ... it never made it to the shelves here ... no one in the area would carry it.


----------



## PunchInTheMouth (Mar 20, 2007)

Enjoy the spoils! Nice hit Aaron I'm learning a lot about bombing from you, you sick twisted candy packin' bastage.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!! That's ridiculous!!!!!:ss


----------



## deslni01 (Feb 12, 2007)

Holy crap! Enjoy the massive bomb!...if you survived :ss


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice bomb Aaron. It's unique. :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Most excellent bombage KASR!!! Way to go!! :tu


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Great well rounded hit! :ss


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

very cool work. hope you enjoy.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

nice hit :bx


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

You got owned!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Very nice hit!! Now go get all "Coked" up Doug, pop in the movie and light up a stick! :tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Very nice hit, Aaron!!!!! You're one baaaad... "shut your mouth." 

:tu


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Haha... all that stuff in there cracks me up. Very nice hit... classic KASR destruction.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

The Professor said:


> Very nice hit, Aaron!!!!! You're one baaaad... "shut your mouth."
> 
> :tu


Photochop, anyone ???


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Did someone say photoshop????


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

monsoon said:


> That's what I had heared ... it never made it to the shelves here ... no one in the area would carry it.


They could be a ebay legend :r


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Awesome hit KASR! :tu


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm always amazed by the generosity of KASR's bombs.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

Man I have that issue of Classic X-Men! Sealed and in mint condition!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Nice hit! :tu


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

What a F*&^ ing bomb. I AM IMPRESSED!!! :dr


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

He back at it again!! Nice hit Aaron, you gave Doug a bomb to remember!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

WOW KASR you are an original!!! Awesome bomb, enjoy the spoils Erratum!! :tu :tu


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

KASR IS THE MAN! :ss


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Cociane, cigars, candy, and comics!!
:tu


----------

